# Recommendations? Flying V vs Explorer?



## .6316 (Oct 12, 2009)

I've been playing on a Squier Strat for the last few years and I'm looking to upgrade. 

I love the look of the Epiphone Flying V or Explorer, or the ESP AX. Looking to spend ~$500 (ie, not a Gibson or a real ESP).

So what are your recommendations? Any other brands or models to check out? I play metal, and have a Line 6 Spider III amp.


----------



## Spankin Allison (Jun 11, 2009)

well if you plan on playing,while sitting...dont buy a flying V .
Frank


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

http://www.rondomusic.com/hornet.html

http://www.rondomusic.com/ghostwhite.html

will run you 500 bucks or so after shipping and conversion. no need to pay tax or anything as it's already included.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Spankin Allison said:


> well if you plan on playing,while sitting...dont buy a flying V.


Why not? I play mine sitting all the time. You just put the "crotch" over your right leg. It's actually pretty comfortable.


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

too bad you're not out west here, there's a nice Gibson V for $850 on CL right now.... he could probably be talked down a bit.

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/msg/1417937512.html


----------



## .6316 (Oct 12, 2009)

Overt1 said:


> http://www.rondomusic.com/hornet.html
> 
> http://www.rondomusic.com/ghostwhite.html
> 
> will run you 500 bucks or so after shipping and conversion. no need to pay tax or anything as it's already included.


Thanks for the links. What's that brand like? I've never heard of it - same quality as Epiphone? Better maybe? I like the inlays on the explorer look-alike, and both the headstocks look great. I guess I'd have to sit down and play a Flying V to see if I can get used to the shape.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Explorers are very comfortable to play both sitting and standing, at least mine is....and very rock n roll.

I have a Dean Z, Korean made, it is 100%+++ in the fit and finish department. Pups are hot and scooped, which may or may not be your thing, but does fit the vibe of the guitar. Heck, I even like the headstock 9kkhhd

I guess I never took pics of mine, but this pic on Dean's website was what sold me on it anyways


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I have the same Dean Z. I took a Gibson and a couple Epi Explorers home and didn't really bond with any of them. They had the look I liked (Koa with white pickguard) but the necks on all of them just wasn't for me. And the electronics on the Epi's was weird (the two volumes seemed to interact!!!)

Thinking I would have to go to a different style of coffee-table guitar, I happened to pick up the Dean in a store one day. Loved the way it played and sounded - now it's one of my main take-out-and-jam guitars. The only downside is you can't easily prop it up against an amp or wall - you either have to put it back in the case or on a stand because of the angled bottom.


----------



## zjq426 (Aug 23, 2009)

How about Jackson RR3?
I had one and its a killer metal axe..
Two horns are not same length so no problem playing sitting, not like flying V.

When I was selling it $500 used theres a guy in MTL selling $350 @[email protected]


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

used RR3 is a great idea, IMO.


----------



## .6316 (Oct 12, 2009)

I like the Jackson RR3 too. But that Dean Z really caught my eye. I'll be on the lookout for any of these guitars used. 

Thanks for the help guys - I hadn't considered most of these guitars just 24 hours ago.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If you like the Dean, then look at the Peavey Rotor. Their $400 Model (the only one I played) felt and sounded like a $900 guitar - and it was $400+tax NEW. I was floored, and really wanted to take it home.

That or an old USA Peavey vandenburg or V-type.


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

make sure you're taking a real damn good look at those korean made deans before you buy one. i bought a hardtail select and was floored by how unbelievably shitty the quality was and how cheap it felt and looked. i thought i was just unlucky but i read online a lot of people shared the same thoughts as i did on korean made deans.

and for the agiles, i've never played those specific models but i've purchased one of their lp copies(which they are generally known for) and it was pretty good. i was considering the explorer copy before but i just didn't like how the headstock was black. some reviews: http://reviews.harmony-central.com/reviews/Guitar/product/Agile/Ghost+III/10/1

http://reviews.harmony-central.com/reviews/Guitar/product/Agile/Hornet/10/1


----------



## .6316 (Oct 12, 2009)

I had read those reviews before.

In terms of quality...a buddy of mine got an Epiphone Les Paul, and I absolutely love how it feels. That's why I was originally considering Epiphone. Are all these other recommendations of similar quality to what an Epiphone would be?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

scarborough music has a couple of hamer explorers. the look pretty sweet but i haven't actually played one of them. last time i was in there they said $600 for the one in the window.


----------



## KujaSE (Jul 30, 2006)

Be a man, get a les paul or tele, something normal


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Nahhh, everyone needs at least one coffee-table guitar. And a Les Paul and a tele and a.........................9kkhhd




shieldst said:


> I had read those reviews before.
> 
> In terms of quality...a buddy of mine got an Epiphone Les Paul, and I absolutely love how it feels. That's why I was originally considering Epiphone. Are all these other recommendations of similar quality to what an Epiphone would be?


In my opinion, the Dean killed the Epi. From fit-and-finish to playability to sound, there was no comparison. In retrospect, the only thing better about the Epi was that it had the trad Koa finish.

A new nut and bridge on the Dean, maybe new pups, and it's great bang for the buck.


----------



## .6316 (Oct 12, 2009)

i'm going to the shop this weekend to try out the Dean Z, an Epiphone SG and Explorer, and a Jackson RR3. Used epiphones are pretty common on cl/kijiji...I haven't seen any used Deans or Jacksons (but I haven't looked very hard....)

It seems like only the Jackson RR3 has a hollowed out bridge, so if I got a Dean or Epiphone I would need custom work done to get a tremolo, right?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes, both the Epi and the Dean (Z79) would need the extra mods to fit a Floyd (or something similar). But I wouldn't be surprised if Dean makes something similar to the Z79 with an arm already installed.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If those are USA Hamer's - LOOK AT ONE. Even if they're not, Hamer makes some great guitars.

No love for the Peavey option? At least test one out, it can't hurt anything.

I know that Agile offers an explorer model with FR-style trem - www.rondomusic.com


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

shieldst said:


> I've been playing on a Squier Strat for the last few years and I'm looking to upgrade.
> 
> I love the look of the Epiphone Flying V or Explorer, or the ESP AX. Looking to spend ~$500 (ie, not a Gibson or a real ESP).
> 
> So what are your recommendations? Any other brands or models to check out? I play metal, and have a Line 6 Spider III amp.


I used to have an ESP (LTD) EX400....it was fantastic for metal....comfortable to play while sitting......sounded fantastic.....and used - can be found right in your budget

cons......the neck nosedived while standing all the time...and it was frikkin heavy......and the pointy edges seem to seek out things to smack against so chipping was a constant concern


----------

